# Areas to live in Cyprus



## pepps (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi

I ve already had some feed back on areas to live as Veronica and yummymummy have already given me some info

But I thought this thread might apply to a lot of people thinking of relocating who have only visited previously as living somewhere is different to vacationing 

As I have an elderly father we were thinking of Peyia but now we realise it WILL be to hilly for my dad to do any walking

We like the Paphos area as it much greener and prettier bearing in mind my husband and I will be travelling back and forth to Dubai every 2 weeks fro business ( I know we will be a way from the airport ) 

Anyone tell me about Sea Caves area and any other areas which they think might be suitable, we will be looking for a 4 or 5 bedroom villa and we must be able to see the sea :clap2:

I will be grateful for any feedback at all

Thank you Cyprus expats lane:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

pepps said:


> Hi
> 
> I ve already had some feed back on areas to live as Veronica and yummymummy have already given me some info
> 
> ...


Sea caves is a very beautiful area with great sea views and wonderful places to go walking.
It is close to Coral Bay so lots of night life nearby and also tavernas for your dad.
If he is still active for his age he should be ok in that area, but if he is going to be alone quite a bit while you and your hubby are away working he might find he needs a car.
The Akamas peninsular national park is very close with some lovely beaches including Lara Beach where the turtles lay their eggs. The nests are protected by the turtle watch people but you can still use the beach as long as you dont disturb the nests. Much quieter than Coral Bay beaches which get packed with holiday makers.
It is however quite a distance from Paphos town and the hospital if its needed but it is flat so your dad would be able to go for walks etc.

Veronica


----------



## pepps (Oct 17, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Sea caves is a very beautiful area with great sea views and wonderful places to go walking.
> It is close to Coral Bay so lots of night life nearby and also tavernas for your dad.
> If he is still active for his age he should be ok in that area, but if he is going to be alone quite a bit while you and your hubby are away working he might find he needs a car.
> The Akamas peninsular national park is very close with some lovely beaches including Lara Beach where the turtles lay their eggs. The nests are protected by the turtle watch people but you can still use the beach as long as you dont disturb the nests. Much quieter than Coral Bay beaches which get packed with holiday makers.
> ...


Thanks the Sea Caves have a lot of rental properties there as we are looking for a 4 / 5 bed villa that seems good for us all

What would you say is the travel time from Larnaca to there by car as Dubai only flies to Larnanca at the moment ( unless anyone knows differently for the future lol )

lane:


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

If you are looking for green and pretty don't exclude the area just outside Larnaca, between Larnaca and Limassol, just 'cos someone said the Paphos area is better. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder!


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

pepps said:


> Hi
> 
> I ve already had some feed back on areas to live as Veronica and yummymummy have already given me some info
> 
> ...


Why not move somewhere around Larnaca then? There are plenty of nice areas around Larnaca and being that it's flatter than the Paphos area might be more appropriate for your dad's walks. A lot of places have senior center's as well, so if he can be persuaded to go -my father in law refuses- they have daily activities and also regular trips. They also have a service to pick them up from home and drop them back afterwards.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

theresoon said:


> Why not move somewhere around Larnaca then? There are plenty of nice areas around Larnaca and being that it's flatter than the Paphos area might be more appropriate for your dad's walks. A lot of places have senior center's as well, so if he can be persuaded to go -my father in law refuses- they have daily activities and also regular trips. They also have a service to pick them up from home and drop them back afterwards.


The business 'commuter' flights go out of Larnaca (which has just opened its new terminal). The roads have also been upgraded so comuting isn't a problem. Being able to see the sea is not a problem for most of highland Cyprus - but do you want to be near enough to go swimming? There are many excellent villas that have been built with splendid mountain and sea views that are 15-20 miles from the coast! I'd suggest some of the foothill villages in Larnaca which have the best views I've seen anywhere (personally I think it is more picturesque than Paphos that has been so encrsuted with villas and cheap estates that you can't see the mountains and although they have sea views, for most of the summer the view is hazed out by the pollution). Larnaca has not yet been completely spoiled by development and many of the rental accommodation available has been built to very high specifications by unfortunate locals that have fallen on hard times and are now trying to rent them (as most were second or third homes) rather than the mass produced cheap built for rent boxes that are found in the more touristy spots.


----------



## pepps (Oct 17, 2009)

kimonas said:


> The business 'commuter' flights go out of Larnaca (which has just opened its new terminal). The roads have also been upgraded so comuting isn't a problem. Being able to see the sea is not a problem for most of highland Cyprus - but do you want to be near enough to go swimming? There are many excellent villas that have been built with splendid mountain and sea views that are 15-20 miles from the coast! I'd suggest some of the foothill villages in Larnaca which have the best views I've seen anywhere (personally I think it is more picturesque than Paphos that has been so encrsuted with villas and cheap estates that you can't see the mountains and although they have sea views, for most of the summer the view is hazed out by the pollution). Larnaca has not yet been completely spoiled by development and many of the rental accommodation available has been built to very high specifications by unfortunate locals that have fallen on hard times and are now trying to rent them (as most were second or third homes) rather than the mass produced cheap built for rent boxes that are found in the more touristy spots.


Now I am back where I started

We have visited many times and alwayd stayed in the Paphos area

Its always lovely and green and whilst travelling down from the airport it all looks so barren no green, so this has been our main reason for choosing the Paphos area

Can anyone suggest maybe an area in Limmasol which is green (?) if you know what I mean.... maybe particluar areas that I can hunt on the web for some rental villas to view in a couple of weeks as time is marching on

If anyone has any sites I can look on I would be very very grateful

:clap2:


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

pepps said:


> Now I am back where I started
> 
> We have visited many times and alwayd stayed in the Paphos area
> 
> ...


Most of Cyprus suffers from dust and looks pretty barren at the end of the summer but it soon greens up when the rains come, which they have in abundance this year. The trip from Larnaca to Paphos takes you through the limestone ridges and always looks pretty much like a desert because the bedrock won't hold any moisture, but a few miles from the coast road up into the igneous rocks of the troodos massif and the landscape is richly vegetated with green forest and grove landscapes. The greenest landscapes I've seen are between Lefkara and Nicosia (and hardly a tourist in sight). The most unspoilt vistas in the south are along the Polis coast and mountain ranges, but that will probably change once the highway is built and/or the buffer zone opens up.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

kimonas said:


> Most of Cyprus suffers from dust and looks pretty barren at the end of the summer but it soon greens up when the rains come, which they have in abundance this year. The trip from Larnaca to Paphos takes you through the limestone ridges and always looks pretty much like a desert because the bedrock won't hold any moisture, but a few miles from the coast road up into the igneous rocks of the troodos massif and the landscape is richly vegetated with green forest and grove landscapes. The greenest landscapes I've seen are between Lefkara and Nicosia (and hardly a tourist in sight). The most unspoilt vistas in the south are along the Polis coast and mountain ranges, but that will probably change once the highway is built and/or the buffer zone opens up.


Have you tried Google Earth? There are quite a number of photographs and village entries with descriptions and photos that would give you a pretty good idea of the character of different regions...


----------



## pepps (Oct 17, 2009)

I am going to google for sure

I want a villa with views as my dad doesn t go our much ad I want him to be able to sit and look at the sea even if it is 20 mins away if you know what I mean

I also want greenery thats really why we had decided on Paphos area

Am totally confused now lol


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

pepps said:


> I am going to google for sure
> 
> I want a villa with views as my dad doesn t go our much ad I want him to be able to sit and look at the sea even if it is 20 mins away if you know what I mean
> 
> ...


Try this company in Limassol
Property in Cyprus since 1945, by Calogirou Real Estate Agents

The owner is a guy called Chris and if he hasnt got anything on his books he will find it as he has a lot of contacts because he has been in business for a long time.
He often has places in the villages above Limassol where it is greener and cooler in the summer than along the coast.

Veronica


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

We live in Kamares near Tala (Paphos) stunning views of coast for miles, is green & all kerbed & guttered not a untidy, dust bowl like many of the coastal areas are & beautifully landscaped & private with villas set back from neighbours adjoining properties.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

anski said:


> We live in Kamares near Tala (Paphos) stunning views of coast for miles, is green & all kerbed & guttered not a untidy, dust bowl like many of the coastal areas are & beautifully landscaped & private with villas set back from neighbours adjoining properties.


Kamares is lovely with great views as you say but probably not ideal for pepps 80 year old father. It is far too steep and most of the properties have about a million steps (slight exageration) due to being built on the side of a huge hill. Also there are no tavernas in easy walking distance for her father.

Veronica


----------



## pepps (Oct 17, 2009)

Never mind my dad I need to be able to walk to the tavernas lol

My friend has a mum living in Kamares and indeed he is over next Thursday for the Christmas break

He is going to start looking for us ( he knows our villa here and what we are looking for ) he doesn t return to Dubai until the 6th and we will be over on the 12th 

I will say we have literally lurched from one area to another but time is now starting to run out and my dad in the UK has just about had enough of the rain !!! We on the other hand have still 28 degrees plus here

Whats the weather like guys at the moment ?

Thanks x


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

To say its wet here in Larnaca is an understatement. We had torrential rain and storms all last night and rain most of today.... not that that is a bad thing here!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

BabsM said:


> To say its wet here in Larnaca is an understatement. We had torrential rain and storms all last night and rain most of today.... not that that is a bad thing here!


We also had torrential rain all night but we have had some sunshine today. Now its raining again.
I dont mind rain at night as long as I get some warm sun during the day.


----------



## pepps (Oct 17, 2009)

Well ladies we also had torrential rain last night lol

But this morning it smells so fresh especially for Dubai as its normally such a sandpit !

What are normal daytime temps say Jan Feb TIA


----------



## Twilight Support (Mar 2, 2009)

Goodmorning pepps ..from cold UK am also relocating to Cyprus as soon as my property sale goes through ...its starting to get frosty here .Am in Cyprus in Feb for a quick visit with friends


----------



## pepps (Oct 17, 2009)

Twilight Support said:


> Goodmorning pepps ..from cold UK am also relocating to Cyprus as soon as my property sale goes through ...its starting to get frosty here .Am in Cyprus in Feb for a quick visit with friends


Because of work commitments in Dubai we will be travelling back and forth but for sure Cyprus will be our main home

We lived in Spain for 10 years so I am looking forward to the easier european lifestyle again

We will be 11 days of the month in Dubai and the rest in Cyprus, spending the months of June July Aug and Sept in Cyrpus.... absolutley cant wait !!!!!!!:juggle:


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

pepps said:


> Well ladies we also had torrential rain last night lol
> 
> But this morning it smells so fresh especially for Dubai as its normally such a sandpit !
> 
> What are normal daytime temps say Jan Feb TIA


At the moment in the Larnaca area we are having 17 to 20 deg daytime and 7 in the Troodos. The days are cloudy with heavy showers and sunny periods. when its sunny the temperature rises quickly and we get temperatures in the 20s. I think its about 12 at night.


----------



## Jesse Ramsay (Jan 10, 2010)

*Kouklia Village*

We live in Kouklia and can say the experience has been amazing. We are close to Paphos, golfing, the airport and the Sea yet enjoy the tranquil essence of a village with an amazing history. The locals are so friendly and the expat community is small enough to not have overly influenced the village. If you like good tavernas, a bit of bridge, and comfortable location, you may want to check it out..

Jesse.

I ve already had some feed back on areas to live as Veronica and yummymummy have already given me some info

But I thought this thread might apply to a lot of people thinking of relocating who have only visited previously as living somewhere is different to vacationing 

As I have an elderly father we were thinking of Peyia but now we realise it WILL be to hilly for my dad to do any walking

We like the Paphos area as it much greener and prettier bearing in mind my husband and I will be travelling back and forth to Dubai every 2 weeks fro business ( I know we will be a way from the airport ) 

Anyone tell me about Sea Caves area and any other areas which they think might be suitable, we will be looking for a 4 or 5 bedroom villa and we must be able to see the sea :clap2:

I will be grateful for any feedback at all

Thank you Cyprus expats lane:[/QUOTE]


----------

